# How to verify working usb 2.0 ports (win xp home)



## bugsquasher (Nov 18, 2005)

The laptop is a Sharp PC-RD10 Actius (which is purported to have all 4 usb ports as usb 2.0).

The trouble is none of the usb ports seems to be recognized as 2.0. When I plug in a usb 2.0 device, I get an error bubble something like "this device can perform faster ...usb 2.0" each time.

Is there a way to positively confirm that my ports are, indeed, acting as true usb 2.0 ports? I would like to know for sure that the error message/bubble is wrong, and that all is well.

Here are the device manager details:

Universal Serial Bus controllers
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller*
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub

*
Driver Provider: Microsoft
Driver Date: 6/1/2002
Driver Version: 5.1.2600.0​
Thanks very much for any help with verifying my usb 2.0 ports.


----------



## MrTRiX (Oct 24, 2006)

Well that popup usually isn't a liar. You could try transfering some data to a removable USB HDD if you have one. If its really slow its probably not USB 2.0.


----------



## bugsquasher (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks but there must be a better way to confirm this. Since the device manager says 'enhanced' I am not convinced the error bubble is correct.


----------



## MrTRiX (Oct 24, 2006)

Ya that usually does mean USB 2.0. If you are sure the devices you are using are USB 2.0 and the laptops specs say it is USB 2.0 then you are probably fine. But with windows contradicting itself a test like I mentioned might be good to make sure. You could try a benchmark program like HDTach if you have a thumbdrive or removable HDD and make sure they are going at normal speeds.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

bugsquasher said:


> SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller*


Well, the "Enhanced" in the description says Windows thinks they're USB 2.0 ports. Lets try flushing them completely out and rebooting to let Windows install them again and see if that helps.

First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG
-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]

"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"
-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. I don't have one yet, so I haven't had time to modify the instructions.


----------



## MrTRiX (Oct 24, 2006)

Ya follow JohnWill's advice first and if the problem persists you could also try this download http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822603 if you have XP SP1. Also if you have SP1 you might want to update to SP2. If all this fails you could try what I suggested just to see if your at least getting the right speed. Also make sure there isnt a setting in your BIOS disabling USB 2.0 support. If none of that works then you might really have USB 1.0/1.1 ports.


----------



## bugsquasher (Nov 18, 2005)

I have the latest xp updates (sp2?) already. I'll try the registry trick, and let you know how it goes. Thanks for the ideas.


----------

